# Starting to think about a horse of my own...



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been riding, learning hosemanship, and working at a local farm for over three years now. I started out on a Czech Riding Pony, (basically a pony-type mixed breed with some Arabian blood). I'd guesstimate him to have 14hh. I now ride an 8yr old Shagya Arabian, guesstimation of something over 15hh (155 cm aprox).

I myself am a 5' 7" (170cm) tall fifteen year old, so I'd guess I'll be a maximum of 5' 8" (172-3cm) tall once I stop growing.

My grandfather and I have started talking about investing in my own mount in the next couple of years. I'm very excited to start thinking of this, but definitely would like input, ideas, and advice from people who have already gone through the exciting process of buying their first mount. I'm interested in advice for what size, breed, and background of horse people would recommend.

What I'm looking for from a mount
Currently all I only ride for pleasure. This means a lot of trail riding and some basics for fun in the arena. I do a lot of ground work, like lunging. I ride frequently, and will be able to take my horse wherever school takes me. So I'm definitely looking for an athletic horse. 
I find I work a lot better with more submissive horses. Dominant types just stretch my nerves too much. Although I know this can't be foretold by breed, any tips on quickly assessing the dominance of a horse at a glance? 
Finally, I would like to be able to think about competing in the future. Nothing very serious, and I ride Western so probably some small-town rodeo stuff for fun, like barrel racing, some work with calves, etc. 
Although this is also not breed-particular, I'm really looking forward to bonding with my horse. I'd like the kind of one-person horse who I can rely on not to run away the second I dismount and accidentally drop the lead rope, and a horse that will be ready to stick by me through thick and thin. Is there a way to tell horses that are more likely to have this kind of relationship, or is it something you just have to wait and see about? I know any horse can become bonded, but are there horses more ready to or predisposed to it? I'll also be the sole rider, which I haven't experience with a horse yet since I loan, so that perhaps plays a role.

What I don't mind in a mount
I don't mind skittish horses. I'm a patient and calm person who can usually handle a horse who's acting up because of fear, (not talking about aggression or dominance), and have time, patience, and a readiness to expose him to things slowly and work with him to get over his skittishness. I know most energetic breeds can be skittish because of they're alertness, but I really don't mind.
I have no preference over color or particular breed, although I would like to own a purebred or cross-bred of defined breeds. I do prefer geldings over mares, but have no opposition to owning a mare. 

Some more info
Not sure if it helps to know, but I'll add some info here anyway.
I'm a fairly light rider, and I ride bridle-less western, (just use a halter). I've become very soft after working with a green horse for so long, so although I have the patience to get a horse somewhere gently, (took 45 minutes to cross a footbridge once, but I barely used my heels), I really don't like having to be stern and order him somewhere, use any type of spur, bit, or whip as anything more than an ornament (spurs), necessity for competition (bit), or gentle tool (whip). Hence why, again, I don't enjoy working with dominant horses.

If there's any more information that would be good to know, just ask and I can add. Thanks in advance for all/any comments.


----------



## Boudicca1959 (Aug 5, 2010)

still bank rolling my daughters"s two horses.
my advice do a part loan or full loan ,
or better still wait till you have lots of money 
its a very expensive hobbie ...


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

You sound like you have allot of experience which is great. I would say maybe getting a horse on loan with a view to buy, so you can see if you 'click' and go from there, and then there is no pressure.


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha, yes, expensive hobby indeed! But gramps has plenty of money and has offered it himself, and I'll have a job come fall again, so I'll have something saved up myself. I know a lady I can stable with for free for the first few years too, so money isn't a problem, thankfully!

The loan with intent to buy is a good idea that I didn't think of before, thanks for the advice. And thanks, I love working with horses, I'm around them whenever I have a chance.


----------



## Boudicca1959 (Aug 5, 2010)

we support our daughter with her horses,,we dont have lots of money.
she never takes what we do for her for granted.....


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Boudicca1959 said:


> we support our daughter with her horses,,we dont have lots of money.
> she never takes what we do for her for granted.....


I didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful, or as if I'm taking it for granted. D:
I'm very excited and grateful that my grandpa has himself offered to invest in this, once I actually take up permanent residence here in the country.

He's not rich, I didn't mean to come out sounding like he is either, but simply that I have financial support mainly from him, and that most importantly he offered the support himself, (if he hadn't started talking about it I would never have dreamed of owning my own horse in the next several years, America's city slickers have hit tough times and thus we're moving back to Europe). Thus a loan or part-loan wouldn't be necessary, is all. Seeing as healthcare and education is practically free here in Europe, staying above the poverty line stress-free is something I'm looking forward to once we move.

It's very kind of you to support your daughter, too, even if keeping horses is expensive.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I think thats great that your granddad has offered to support you in a hobby that you love doing. It obviously makes him happy to see you enjoying yourself. Keep us updated!


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks! He's a farmer type person and I'm the only other person in the family interested in this kind of stuff, so we spend a lot o time together doing stuff my other cousins find boring. Like chopping wood, mushroom hunting, etc. He's just a really generous person too, even if he is a bit nosy. 
Will keep updated, although nothing will be going on for a few years. 

I'm still wondering about breed, size, etc.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

AS you have already been around horses you should know by now what you are letting yourself in for...... they cost loads of money to keep, getting up in the winter when it is horrible outside and you want to stay in bed and have a lie in  when your friends are going out for a full day but you have to plan around your horses first....... oh the list is endless. I am so lucky with my 2 from the day I bought them I said they would be with me until the day they die, I also had no illusions I knew 100% what I was letting myself in for....... but they are worth it for the pleasure that I have from them:thumbup:

Loan is a good idea as it gives you the responsibility and also which has been mentioned an option to buy ..... good luck


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

In my opinion, and in experience, when looking for a horse dont count anything out! For example, When I was looking for my horse now I said to myself "no thoroughbreads, nothing over 15.2hh, and a gelding" What did I buy? a 16.3hh thoroughbread mare! lol 
With all of my horses I have loaned and owned I have found that as soon as you step on that yard and stroke that horse, you will know if it is the one! If you like it, try it a few times and see how you get on! 
My mare is the best thing I ever bought, But money is a huge thing when it comes to horses! 4 years ago with my last horse everything was so much cheaper but this time around after a 4 year break from owning everything is sky high! I am currently having to put my horse out on full loan due to this exact issue as I would rather get money sorted and know she is somewere being looked after and loved now than wait and eventually have to sell her!
My only reference is that when it comes to yards, look very wisely! I have been to so many yards and there are so many problems you can come across, especially if you are getting it for free as they have a sort of hold over u (I have done this and got walked all over!)
Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
Yeah, I realize the costliness. But again, I have a lot of financial support, (not only from my grandfather too, but pretty much the whole family over here in Czech ), so finances shouldn't be a problem. My family here is very rural so they know what they/I are getting into. 

Alright, I'll keep my eyes peeled. Anything in particular that is a red alert but that isn't easy to see right away?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

One of the main things I would keep your eye open for would be the possibility of drugged or dehydrated horses. This seems to be very common these days, you buy a nice calm horse that in your eys is perfect then as soon as you get it home it explodes in to a complete nutcase!! A few of my friends have experienced this and it is a difficult situation to be in! So try the horse more than once and also have a vetting.
In my opinion rescuing is much more rewarding! There are lots of websites like "freetorun" and "equinerescueandrehoming" these have horses that have been saved from slaughter or from abroad and things like that. alot of them are absolutely stunning say from a race yard but were too slow so on the way to slaughter, others are from homes that can no longer look after them.
They "need" homes where as horses advertised for a lot of money generally dont "need". Take a look!


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Had no idea about the drugging, good to know! I was thinking I could pop in a few times unnanouned too, just to make sure there isn't anything fishy going on when they know I'm coming. 

I'd love to rescue, but moving to the Czech Republic, I'm not sure if there are rescues around. Rescues are a new thing around here, usually when somebody has neglected or abused horses, the local people take care of it themselves, and the horses go to somebody that can care for them.


----------

